# Imovie - Powerpoint



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a imovie file (roughly 4GIG) and I want to transfer some of it across to powerpoint so that I can feature it in a presentation I am doing.

Does anyone know if this is possible?? Can PP handle DV?? I have both Imovie and Microsoft Office 2001 (including PP) for Mac OS X. Their both running on an Ibook.

I have tried to access importing and exporting options in powerpoint but Imovie files seem to be greyed out. Any ideas would be greatfully recieved....


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Managed to figure it out after a while.

Changed all the Imovie clips to a .jpg extension and that way PP can read and import them.


----------

